# possable swarms in Canyonville, Oregon



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

What you have here is a bee tree or an established hive, not a swarm. Looks like at least one of them is in a Madrone tree, thats some pretty hard wood. If you can just take the logs home and put a top on them that would be my first choice. You could hopefully catch any swarms that issue from these logs/bee gums in the spring. Or put a hive body on top of the log and wait for the bees to move up into your new home for them. If none of this is possible then do a cutout on the tree once you drop it and split it open with a sledge and some wedges.


----------



## Nichols747 (May 21, 2010)

How did you do? If they'll let you, I would leave that first hive - in the madrone - alone and trap it out in the spring. The second pic looks like it's been busted open - might just salvage al you can?


----------

